# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Prophetic dream? Or is it brain cancer?

## Timothy Paradox

A few weeks back I had a pretty cool dream.

Im sitting in my garden together with my grandma, grandpa, brother, and possibly my parents. I look at the sky and search for the Moon. I see the moon, moving fast towards the Sun. I tell everybody to watch the spectacle. As the Moon covers the Sun for a split second, it doesnt stop the Suns light.
After its over we chat about the phenomenon. I tell my grandma that I think I know the reason why it didnt become dark. The corona could have been too bright (and the moon too far away from Earth). She asks me what the corona is. I tell her that they are solar flames, millions of degrees hot and thousands of kilometers above the surface of the sun. The she asks me something weird: A bit like jelly? or something like that. I realize thats a strange question, but I just answer by saying Uh, yea.
Then a tall, black haired woman walks towards the southern part of our garden; and then we see a medium-large explosion on the horizon. The blast sends oil flying all over the place (my clothes!) as we run towards the small yard near my house. We stand there, drenched in oil, wondering what the hell happened. Then I woke up.

The next day...
I was checking my e-mail and found something pretty cool. Apparently, there was a solar eclipse that day, I think near Greenland.
Eclipses are rare, so I was wondering...huh?

I've heard prophetic dreams are possible, but it was rather inaccurate.
The eclipse didn't take place where I could see it, and there was obviously no "oil explosion" near my garden.
I've never had a dream like this before.

Of course, I could just be overreacting and jumping to conclusions.
what do you guys and gals think?

----------


## Barns

I think it was an interesting dream, and an interesting coincidence, but nothing more than that.

You shouldn't take this kind of thing too seriously.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

These last few years my faith in coincidence has been greatly reduced.
I prefer the word "synchronicity".

----------


## neptunian

I noticed the way you have titled this dream of yours... a little bit extreme metaphor...don't you think?

----------


## Timothy Paradox

What do you mean? The 'brain cancer' thingie is a joke from "Zeroes".




> I noticed the way you have titled this dream of yours... a little bit extreme metaphor...don't you think?

----------


## Rare

It definitely seems like a pretty cool dream, and the synchronicity of it was a fun addition.  

I think barns is right though, to not over think the circumstances of it.  I had a dream one time that I thought was prophetic of something  bad happening.  I fretted until the time came to pass, and nothing happened.  Lesson learned lol.

----------


## neptunian

I never watch it...but I understand Zeroes is a parody on Heroes, did you notice that the logo of the Heroes program is a solar-eclipse, the same as featured in your dream...

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Only this one DID happen.  :tongue2: 
Oh well, it was a fun experience.




> It definitely seems like a pretty cool dream, and the synchronicity of it was a fun addition.  
> 
> I think barns is right though, to not over think the circumstances of it.  I had a dream one time that I thought was prophetic of something  bad happening.  I fretted until the time came to pass, and nothing happened.  Lesson learned lol.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I know...but even that doesn't explain the fact that the event was real. I'm a heroes fan, indeed, but it's been ages since I've watched it and I never really dream about it. 




> I never watch it...but I understand Zeroes is a parody on Heroes, did you notice that the logo of the Heroes program is a solar-eclipse, the same as featured in your dream...

----------


## neptunian

I see your point but it feels like you are hooked on explaining the phenomenon rather than derive meaning from it into your personal life.
Prophecy as well as synchronicity are all valid and exist but they are elusive and slippery as oil even to the healthy-brain  :wink2:  I have experienced numerous prophetic dreams, many people do. My question is always what is the purpose of it or what can I learn about myself.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

That's exactly what I do too. I don't really care how exactly it works.  :tongue2: 




> My question is always what is the purpose of it or what can I learn about myself.

----------


## neptunian

::shock::  I did not mean to say that the reference to Heroes can in anyway explain the actual occurence of the solar eclipse following your dream. From my experience synchronistic events comes with a certain feeling just like it came to you....you felt something to the point that you felt like sharing it. so this feeling must mean something to you. Maybe it's saying  - pay attention.
I tend to believe that Heroes themes do have connection to the message of your dream. for exapmle the Sun as as a symbol can suggest being a hero, having power reputation and radiance as opposed to the Moon which  is about our emotional nature and takes it's power from the Sun. For example when emotions take over us they tend t o weaken our solar power so to say...maybe that is what psychologically a solar eclipse stands for. do you get the drill?  ::?:

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Yep. In Mayan culture, eclipses represented a "reunion of lovers" - the power of the sun and the moon reunited.
Makes perfect sense, altough the moon doesn't weaken the Sun. I believe that they are meant to compliment each other. Maybe that's why the moon didn't stop the Sun's light in my dream? 




> I did not mean to say that the reference to Heroes can in anyway explain the actual occurence of the solar eclipse following your dream. From my experience synchronistic events comes with a certain feeling just like it came to you....you felt something to the point that you felt like sharing it. so this feeling must mean something to you. Maybe it's saying  - pay attention.
> I tend to believe that Heroes themes do have connection to the message of your dream. for exapmle the Sun as as a symbol can suggest being a hero, having power reputation and radiance as opposed to the Moon which  is about our emotional nature and takes it's power from the Sun. For example when emotions take over us they tend t o weaken our solar power so to say...maybe that is what psychologically a solar eclipse stands for. do you get the drill?

----------


## neptunian

They must have been very romantic, the ancient Mayans....   ::lol:: 
if there is romance in the heavens there is bound to be romance on earth...you know..."as above so bleow"  ::lol::

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Yea, they were.  :tongue2: 
While all other cultures were like "OMG the gods have come to punish us" they looked up and saw the beauty. 




> They must have been very romantic, the ancient Mayans....  
> if there is romance in the heavens there is bound to be romance on earth...you know..."as above so bleow"

----------


## bmk789

I have to agree with Tim here.  I've experienced something like this last summer.  For the first time, I had a dream about a snake.  I didn't pay too much attention to this since I have never even seen a snake in this town (northern Indiana).  Later that day, I went outside to mow the lawn.  When I got to the back yard, I found a snake laying in the middle of the yard, playing dead.  Only after hitting it with a stick did it move.  It jumped into the air and down a hole in a split second.  Gave me a jolt.

----------


## unclesirbob

well I do believe in premonitions of all kinds. I have had them myself. I remain convinced that they do occur. However, I do not know why. Explaing your dream as a premonition or "synchronicity" is not a big deal for me. Its a potential "synchronicity". 
Dreams for me can be premonitions. The actual day of the dream is a very important timeperiod. If a dream is going to come true it will often come true immediately. It will capture something of the emotions that you weill feel. The most important part of this dream to me is the difference in the way that it is seen by you and your grandmother.. you go into lots of scientific detail and try to explain the situation as an expert. Your gran just makes a noise. Its not just showing you that the dream came true. But it also really goes beyond the premonition and deals with the analysis. Its capturing your whole analaytical attitude towards this. 
Well thats what I see anyway. 

------------------------
If people truly knew the meaning of their dreams they would be quite surprised. Many have helped perpetuate the myth that dreams are really deep and meaningful. True some are but the majority of dreams are simply part of our brain functions. They help us clarify everyday issues. These are very important at the time but 
are far from being crucial in the overall scheme of things. Freud and others talk of the deeper dreams. But that is only because of their interest in psychology. They also speak of lots of other dreams that are insignificant and just linked to the previous day. But these dreams are interesting in themselves. They too show how the brain works. So simple dreams with meanings like "I need to spend more time on my studies" are important. If we can understand the simple dreams we can apply knowledge gained to solve the more trickier dreams. 
These pages are especially helpful in showing you how to interpret dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowtopost.php Interpreting dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowto.php Triggers for dreams
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessay.php Dream dictionary
-------------
http://www.scarboroughphotos.org.uk/...s/surfcity.php

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I didn't know that I was dreaming, that's why I was searching for a scientific explanaition. I've always been obsessed with hidden meanings behind events and stuff so if I'd known that I was dreaming I would have analyzed it differently.

----------


## neptunian

what to me is somewhat comic in your deam is your grandma's remark.
In MY experience grandparents represent wisdom and in your dream her remark SEEM to show lack of it... interesting... maybe it is not... it has 
a down-to-earth kind of tone...at least the way I feel it.  ::shock::

----------


## Timothy Paradox

My grandmother is...ehr..not so smart. She is a former nazi (yep she's german) and she is really not the smartest person in the world.
She sometimes says some weird stuff in real life too.




> what to me is somewhat comic in your deam is your grandma's remark.
> In MY experience grandparents represent wisdom and in your dream her remark SEEM to show lack of it... interesting... maybe it is not... it has 
> a down-to-earth kind of tone...at least the way I feel it.

----------


## neptunian

It seems like you don't have such a good relationship with your grandma.  :Sad: 
But you know sometimes the no-brain one could come up with a brillinat
piece of intuition.

----------


## Abra

Perhaps you heard it on the news in waking life, but didn't pay it much attention (and, like 80&#37; of the day's memory, it was forgotten).

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I like my grandma. As long as you don't mention politics or the war she can be a nice person  :smiley: 




> It seems like you don't have such a good relationship with your grandma. 
> But you know sometimes the no-brain one could come up with a brillinat
> piece of intuition.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

No. I'd DEFINITELY remember a solar eclipse...




> Perhaps you heard it on the news in waking life, but didn't pay it much attention (and, like 80&#37; of the day's memory, it was forgotten).

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Hey, guess what guys!
An oil refinery exploded in Texas.
Am I good, or am I good?

----------


## unclesirbob

Yes thats just about clinched it. It may even be a defining dream for you. I had one dream that for me convinced myself about poremonitions. I laid awake trying to think what it meant. I linked it symbolically to one person in particular. That day that person died. I have always been convinced since then. 

Your dreamk seems to capture your own personal emotions linked to this whole episode... an actual event... the factua;l way in which you tried to analyse this.. then the final second premonition. it captured a series of events then.. 

thats my personal opinion

------------------------
Dreams deal with extremes. If you truly understood the meaning of your dream it may be quite negative. We are our own worst judge. We try to detect signals coming from other people. Do people feel we are not cool or incompetent? The dream mind is often very harsh and honest. It tells us things that we do not like to admit to ourselves. It tells us things that we fear. Its worries about how others are seeing us. Its a big harsh dose of reality. 
Yet the dream mind also heads in the other direction. It captures our fantasies and positive feelings. Sometimes you wake up in a positive mood and feel that you are going to tackle a task in a particular way. You are invigorated and positive. Dreams then help motivate us. But often if we go too far in one direction our dreams tell us to cool down and not get carried away. This makes sense really. The dream mind then explores feelings connected with our judgment. We need to motivate ourselves but we also need to be realistic.
Try these pages as they help you understand the process of dreaming
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessay.php
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowto.php
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowtopost.php
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreambookpolice.php
-------------
http://www.scarboroughphotos.org.uk/...s/surfcity.php

----------


## Timothy Paradox

:smiley:  Man I love this - It's sooo weird, in a good way.

----------


## eyeglass7

dude,
i've had dreams which spefific dates are mentioned and on those dates in real life things have happened that the dream spoke of.  i wouldn't look for prophecies in every dream...but keep your eye open  :wink2:   and about your dream, perhaps it was slightly prophetic, and the fact that a solar clipse actually happened serves to re-enforce the importance of your dream.  one part was prophetic, to draw your attention to the importance of the overall meaning of the dream.

----------


## thisismylogin

I have no idea... it possible you heard about it before the dream... like in amonst a few conversations going on but you really weren't pay attention so you don't remember hearing it... I am from ontario canada and i could have seen the eclipes but didn't hear about it until the next day... it sucked

----------

